# Template for setting the bevel angle when sharpening



## BenDupre

Hi,

I laid out $99 for the sharpening rig from Powertek. But now I am too cheap to buy the raptor angle templates. Does anyone know how to set up this rig for grinding specific angle? If I understood the geometry I could make a template but there is a tool holder that needs to be set as well as the distance from the wheel. My grinder has 8 inch wheels if that matters.

I am trying to grind a bowl gouge and I have already messed up the grind trying to free hand it.

Powertec Jig

Raptor Guides

Thanks

Ben


----------



## BillWhite

Look at Capt'n Eddie Castelin's YouTube channel. He has drawings and a vid about a grinding jig that you might like to make for almost nothing. I built one, and use it often.
Bill


----------



## Bill7255

See if you have a local turning club. Members are more than willing to help.


----------



## BenDupre

Hey thanks. I have seen his jig. How do you set yours up for the proper angle?


----------



## Wildwood

Your system looks like a One Way Wolverine sharpening jig clone. See instructions below!

Really need to know the bevel angle of the tool you have to start with! 
I use two school protractors with small bolt & nut in the middle of those protractors to measure before & after sharpening. For just a few bucks at HD can pick up a steel protractor does same thing before and after grinding.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Empire-Stainless-Steel-Protractor-
27912/202035326

Some folks like these angle checkers.
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/95/4025/Woodcut-Tri-Gauge

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/95/1776/Vicmarc-Gauge-Master

John Lucas made his own raptor guages. 





So how do you set up your sharpening jig? Take a look at these Wolverine instructions. This will give you a great starting point. Never saw a need for raptor gauges, learning curve for me was pretty short following instructions that came with my Wolverine.

https://oneway.ca/pdf/GJ%20Instructions%20update%20January%202010.pdf

https://oneway.ca/pdf/Part%202480%20Vari-Grind%20Dec%202010.pdf


----------

